# Forgotten Aurora G+ Tyrell prototype!? ;-)



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi folks,

just wanted to show off what I did yesterday on a lazy Saturday afternoon: Found a decent Tyrrell sixwheeler in my junkyard box missing only the front wheels and the original air intake piece. 

Simply removed the old stickers, added the scoop from a crashed Lola F1 and my favourite G+ racing chassis (with orange mags and gearrs...). The hardest part was removing the yellow stripes (rubbing off with denatured alcohol and a little polishing) - unfortunately they still show a bit through as the body probably was exposed to sunlight before it ended up in my junk drawer...

Anyway: IMHO a cool fantasy F1 car that looks like Aurora could have made it 30+ years ago!




























Now all I have to do is add some decals - maybe I´ll do some custom ones on "period correct" sticky paper... - what about a Gauloises livery Tyrrell? :hat:

Have all a great Sunday!

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*That does look just like it came from AFX...*

Claus,

Man what would you be able to do on a non-Lazy Saturday? Very cool Tyrell build up. Can't wait to see this stickered up.

You could throw that F1 in Faller Packaging for an added Hmmmmmmmm factor when it is all done up.

Bob...love the colors on this...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Yeah, that is sweet. :thumbsup:

Sticky paper decals would be period correct, I agree. Maybe some Esso or Gulf?


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> Yeah, that is sweet. :thumbsup:
> 
> Sticky paper decals would be period correct, I agree. Maybe some Esso or Gulf?


It would still be Elf sponsored, from 68-79, I think. 

Nice job, Clause. Maybe I can fix a few of mine that way instead of trying to reglue the wheels. In fact I have a couple that are pretty much ruined in the front or back, maybe I can splice them and shorten up the nose so it's closer to the wheels....

Damn, there I go again. I was pretty much determined to spend the day imitating a carrot on the couch...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Nice, Clause! :thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

That is a fantastic looking car, Claus. It reminds me a little of the 1975 751 March.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wunderbar und einfach!


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Very Nice Claus! Based on your other work this one should come out great. Can't wait to see it! Looks like your race fans like it too. Really enjoyed your website!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It would make a great sprint car!

Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> It would make a great sprint car!
> 
> Rich :thumbsup:


:jest: I bet you have a Couple of sprint wings ready to go...hahahhaa

Bob... Rich knows blue cars well...lol...zilla


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*You mean...*



bobhch said:


> :jest: I bet you have a Couple of sprint wings ready to go...hahahhaa
> 
> Bob... Rich knows blue cars well...lol...zilla


...sth. like THIS? 










Nah, not really my cup of coffee :drunk: - think I´ll stick to my paper stickers project then...! 

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Clearly a real chick magnet Claus, nice looking car!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice save!i wiould love your guy's junkyards to play with!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Car #18 is a real looker, Claus!


----------

